# Ready to Reserve



## Bradley (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi, so we are between these two wee gorgeous guys. They look pretty similar but just wondering what kind of coats they will most likely end up with? Any help appreciated. They are currently 3 weeks old.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Character is much more important than looks when choosing a pup so I would go for the one which best suits your family in terms of energy levels


----------

